# Male incontinence??



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi all,
as you may remember I was struggling with my boy's underbelly coat problem - he was licking himself for no apparent reason. Some time ago I found out that he is wetting himself... Peeing on his underbelly coat at walks, but more importantly, at night!! Now I checked him and all values seem ok, he does not have polyuria, does not drink too much but still, has occasional accidents at night... And today as we came back from a walk, he was lying and I wanted to check if his underbelly got wet again and whoa... a little pee fountain!!! I am at a loss here, never had a dog do that!! And since he is white it looks pretty bad... Any ideas?? He is 2 years old and some vets I consulted say it may be related to his hormones... Any ideas?? I made a belly band for him but it does not seem to do the trick even if I put toilet paper in it... Help!!!


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

I had a shih tzu that wore belly bands. Make sure you stick an overnight strength women's sanitary pad in the band (the ones with wings work the best). It will soak up a bunch! However, that's only a temporary solution not a fix to the problem. Do you have any specialists in your area that you could consult with?


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thing is, there are no animal urologists in the area... I will do a urine culture again maybe we will get something this time... Is it possible that a dog would have bladder inflamation without raised temperature?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

bura4 said:


> Thing is, there are no animal urologists in the area... I will do a urine culture again maybe we will get something this time... Is it possible that a dog would have bladder inflamation without raised temperature?


Yes, it is possible to have a bladder infection without a fever.

My 16-month-old mini boy experienced 2 bladder infections already and the vet did an abdominal ultrasound on him and found that his bladder is rounder and smaller than normal. He did have an infection and a round of antibiotics took care of it. We will do an urinalysis every 6 months just to make sure there's no crystals and/or stones.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Did the vet check for kidney disease or diabetes?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I had two senior rescues who had wee issues (one was a diabetic). These are the best belly bands I've ever used: 911 Belly Bands
http://www.pekeatzurescue.com/bellybands911.htm
I love that the money goes towards the rescue. 

I just use half a Poise pad and it does the trick--keeps the urine away from your boy's skin and prevents him from soiling all over the house, etc. (Plus, they come in a wide array of fabrics and patterns!) 

ETA: My second senior rescue had an on-going bladder infection with no fever. 

Good luck!


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I had his urine checked again and apart from the low specific gravity (1.010), soma bacteria and some mucus visible in the sample and a HUGE amount of semen the lab tech noticed, everything is ok. We checked his blood too. Nothing to suggest diabetes, liver disease, but my vet says it may either be some infection or maybe he is just having then hormone disturbance due to his maturing (he is 2 years and two months). So he got antibiotics and we will observe him for now. I am also changing his food to Acana Pacifica (from fish4dogs that I heard has a lot of herring that is said to be pretty salty). So we will see. I will use belly bands on him, maybe they will work. Thanks for all replies though.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Is he neutered? I wonder if that would help?


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

jfo said:


> Is he neutered? I wonder if that would help?


That is definitely not an option here. Unless his life depends on it I will not go for neutering him.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Now I'm curious---is he a stud dog?


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Now I'm curious---is he a stud dog?


If his chealth tests come back ok he will be. The regulations here say we must do the tests after the dog is 2,5 years old.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

My rescued retired stud dog (soon to be neutered) seems to wee more than his neutered brothers. He had a full exam and everything was fine but he certainly can produce the wee. (He doesn't leak or wee on himself though; he just seems to squeeze out a lot more than the others.)  (ETA: So the vets might be on the right track---hormones!)

The 911 Belly Bands I referenced earlier truly are a lifesaver! 

Keep us posted on his medical results. I hope he's okay!


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I will be checking his blood and urine again on Monday, he is on antibiotics now and there seems to be a difference already. He is urinating much less during the day, his peeing is much longer. I think we might have nailed the problem, hope it goes away with the antibiotics. However, I was advised by some standard breeders to breed him as soon as possible which may cure him, no idea how though. I am not planning on breeding him before we are sure he is a healthy boy.


----------

